

Shift's (YC S14) Debit Card Spends Digital Currency, Loyalty Points, and Fiat - ujeezy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/12/shift-is-developing-a-debit-card-that-lets-you-spend-digital-currency-loyalty-points-and-regular-money/

======
drcode
These companies are all like the virtual ISP companies that used to rent
bandwidth from the ISP companies owning the physical wires. As you'd suspect,
the big ISP oligopoly companies didn't want to undercut their own offerings,
and the virtual ISP companies had to ask super high fees to remain profitable.

In the same way, this debit card will be more expensive to use than a regular
debit card (The backbone providers MasterCard/Visa will want a generous cut)
and this will consequently be a pointless product.

(hope I'm wrong)

------
wmf
The first dozen companies that tried this idea couldn't make it work, so
they've set a high bar for themselves.

------
awt
Way to go, Greg!

